# Sleeping Habits



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

Since we've gotten Gidget, we usually get woken up once every night by her crying or yapping from the laundry room which is where she sleeps at night. I don't think she likes her crate yet because I hardly see her go in it but I got a basket and put her blankets on it for her to sleep on. She seems to like to cuddle up with a fleece blanket and fall asleep. 

It seems like every night around 3 a.m. we are awoken by her crying. I'll go and check on her to see if she's alright and the only thing she wants is our attention. She wants to play rather that sleep. I thinks she has her days and nights mixed up because she is at home alone in the laundry room with her food, toys and blankets during the day. We believe she sleeps alot in the daytime. 

This coming weekend, my wife and I are going to try to let her sleep in a laundry basket in our bedroom with us. Do you think that she'll sleep better knowing we're in the same room with her or will it make her crying worse? Will that help her understand the routine of going to sleep at night? Would it be better if we let her sleep in her small crate in our bedroom or sleep in a open basket? I could use some advice. I just want to make her happy and get her into a normal sleeping pattern that would benefit her and us.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya...

I think that you should stop going to her when she cries...she is learning that crying and whining gets your attention.

Also, you shouldn't let her sleep all day long, you should make sure she is played with for a few hours so that she expends some energy so that she will be able to sleep through the night.

I personally would not move her to your bedroom, she will improve in time.

Good luck xxxxxx :wave: 

Post a pic :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi again...

I read somewhere you saying your chi is 7 weeks old (if i am not mistaken).
How long have you had her for?

She is very young to have been separated from littermates and mum and I think you should be very patient with her. She might just be lonely and cold by herself in the laundry room.

I hope other people can give you some more suggestions.

:wave:


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

We have always trained our furbabes to sleep in their crate. Mile has a nice thick pad in the bottom of his crate and a fleece baby blanket to snuggle on/in. He is only put in the crate at night when it is bedtime, if he is still awake. He often times will go in there on his own when he is tired. Milo is corraled in the kitchen with a baby gate if and when he is ever left alone and he has a separate doggie bed in the kitchen. Fortunately, he is hardly ever left alone as I work during the day and my husband works second shift. One suggestion I would offer would be to use some white noise in the laundry room at night when you want your babe to sleep. Something as simple as a radio turned down low, a small fan just outside the laundry room, ect. might help. We have Milo's crate sitting next to our 55 gallon fish tank and I firmly believe that the sound of trickling water helps him sleep. He has slept through the night since the first night we brought him home. No crying/whining either. I would also suggest that you not go to your furbabe when she whines or begins to cry as it will reinforce the fact that all she has to do is cry/whine and you will come. I know it is a very difficult thing to do... Just give it a try for a few days or a week and see if you see the behavior decrease. You may also want to make sure that she is warm enough. I have heard that hot water bottles work great with little ones! Might give this a try as well. She may find it soothing.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

chihuahuas THRIVE and crave the attention from their people...and her being locked in the laundry room your right shes absolutly sleeping trough the day, shes bored and lonely (she probably cries alot during the day too) then you come home at night ready for bed and shes only spending a small amount of time with you.

she needs to be out more during the day, playing and having contact with you and other people this is a very critical time in her development she needs lots of socialization. 6-10 weeks is the most crutial time in her socialization.

the only ways ot stop this behaviour is 1: spend more time out of the laundry room she needs alot more playtime, shes waking at night ready to play because shes not playing enough during the day.
2: when bedtime comes put her in "her room" and say in a happy tone "night night" or "sleepy time" something you can say everytime so shell knwo its time for sleeping. then ignore her...she has learnt that everytime she cries at night you come running to play with her...and now that she knows this she'll use it...because chihuahuas are smart and will do what they know works...
this one will be tough to break if shes been getting the wanted responce for a while now...
there are some people on this bored i know who have had sucess goign getting the puppy when it cries and now the dog sleeps and such...but for every 1 sucess case there are 5 cases where the person is waking at 3am for the rest of the dogs life...

if shes alone during the day it might be a good idea once shes got all her shots to mabe have a doggy sitter come in during the day to spend some playtime with her, or to take her to doggy day care...but all she realy wants is time with you...and if she knows the only time she can hav it is after bedtime...thats when shes going to want it...

hope this helps...these dogs like anyother are pack animals...jus tliek their ansestors...to be alone in a room allday is like a punishment to them...they NEED and WANT to be with you.
think of it kind of as if you have a child... ask yourself would a child like being left alone in a room for 9hrs while im at work .

i understand its important to work, but if shes spending that much time alone have you thought about mabe getting her a playmate...
it doesnt even have to be another chi or even a dog...shes at a young enough age where if you introduced her to a kitten around the same age theyd be good frineds and bond quickly. that way while your out she has someone to play with and keep her company...
i mean i know i wouldnt have wanted to play by myself for 9 hours a day (or however long your out)

hope this helps!


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. When we arrive home, she does get to play and play for at least 6-7 hours and then she is worn out. She also gets out in the mornings before my wife and I leave for work. She wears out of energy but then she wakes us up at night. I will need to make her crate much warmer at night for her and a hot water bottle is a good solution too.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i agree 100 percent with you foxywench  nicely put!

kisses nat


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I totally agree with foxywench! We got Boss when he was just 5wks (unknowingly on the part of my bf) and we had the hardest time getting to sleep at night. He would wake up at (just like Gidget) 3am and want to play. Well, I finally did the bad thing and started putting him in bed with us where he would sleep just fine all night. He sleeps with me full time now, but when he wants to play and I want to sleep I put him in a crate and just ignore him. It's the only way he'll learn...even though it makes me feel awful lol.

Also, someone on here told me to this (sorry I can't remember who lol), get a hotwater bottle and put it under her blanket (I wrapped it in a hand towel and then put it under his blanket so he couldn't chew on it) to keep her warmer. A ticking alarm clock is good too cause it makes them think they're sleeping with someone else (sounds like a heart beat). If she is just 7wks then it might help her sleep a little longer during the night, I know that it helped with Boss before my bf moved out and I started letting him sleep with me.

Hope that helped 

Edit: I didn't know someone else mentioned a hot water bottle


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

besides wanting to play, maybe part of her crying may be because she needs a potty break?


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I also was thinking it was poty breatk time! At 7 weeks. they need to potty atleast every few hrs if not more.


----------

